# Female moving from Guernsey to Oman



## Guernsey Girl (3 mo ago)

I have recently been offered a job in Oman working for a UK company for the Omani Royal Air Force.

I have no concerns with the contract itself, all pretty standard and am happy with the package being offered.

What else do I need to consider, other than the heat of course, as a female living over there. I’ll be living on the Royal Air Force base in Muscat.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Welcome to the forum
Oman is a bit different to Guernsey (my brother lived there for many years -so we often visited!)
No real concerns living and working in Oman - it’s a fantastic country and the Omanis are very warm & generous people.
We often go there from UAE for both work & holidays.
Hope you enjoy your new adventure
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Guernsey Girl (3 mo ago)

Thanks for your reply, well today I finally made the decision and accepted the job so I will now be moving to Oman in January!
I think the thought of having to sort/sell/store all my belongings is more overwhelming than making the decision itself. It’s amazing how much you accumulate over 43 years!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Guernsey Girl said:


> Thanks for your reply, well today I finally made the decision and accepted the job so I will now be moving to Oman in January!
> I think the thought of having to sort/sell/store all my belongings is more overwhelming than making the decision itself. It’s amazing how much you accumulate over 43 years!


Don’t get rid of too much - you might not like it there!


----------

